# Another Angel Eyes question



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I know there are a million threads on this stuff, and I just spent quite a while looking at them. 
My problem now is that I know the obvious way to get this powder in your dog is to mix it in food, but Pixie is now determined she won't touch food that has something mixed in it (like a vitamin). Any tips on how to do it, especially those that have a very picky eater?? Any suggestions will help before I start.


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

Thank you for this post! I used to sprinkle Angel Eyes on his food and add a bit of water. He'd eat it occaisionally but usually the food will get all soggy and nasty. I have tried mixing it in hummus and peanut butter but he's not loving it either. 

Looking forward to feedback.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Instead of using Angel Eyes, which is a diluted and very expensive version of Tylan powder, I would just use the actual Tylan powder. It is much, much cheaper, you use a lot less of it (1/16 of a teaspoon) and it easily mixes into peanut butter or anything else your dog will eat. My friend who owns a maltese, just found Tylan Powder for under $15.00 Here's the link:

http://www.calvetsupply.com/product/Tylan_40_Powder/Antibiotics


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks Julia!
Luckily I bought the smallest bottle of it on Amazon and it was $12 and change.
I was looking for Tylan, but it was $35 plus. I took a little taste of it just to see, and it is STRONG. I don't know how I'd hide it in anything. 
I'm going to order some.


----------



## Chasza (Dec 10, 2008)

Beth,

Tylan, like the B vits, is also very nasty. My guys are so food crazy, that they eat the ball of medicine food I give them. I flatten out a bit of food, top with the meds, then fold over more food. I make it small enough to go down in one swallow. I try and do this so they aren't moving the medicated food around in their mouth to taste. Then follow with their meal. I can do this without other additives. But, you could try low salt cottage cheese, or ricotta cheese, peanut butter, or a piece of fish, etc. 
I have never tried this (my guys have severe food problems), but I have heard of using bratswurth to hide food in. Apparently bratswurth is strong enough to cover the other smells up, so maybe try this. And, in answer to another post.....some dogs don't like fish oil (and some dogs are allergic to it), but it was much more likely the taste of the vitamins and not the fish oil that was offensive. I do suggest getting the tiny, tiny measuring spoon set to measure out this medicine so you don't give too much.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks Chasza-I'm buying bratwurst!
I'll check back to let you know if it works. I'll give the salmon oil another test run.
I was also looking to get tiny, precise measuring spoons-so you read my mind.

Well, I can't find the spoons I want, so I'll just have to do half of the 1/8 tsp.


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

Toby wouldn't eat food with Angel Eyes on it either. I put it in a slice of American cheese and fold it in half and he ate it with no problem.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Patti I wish my dog would do that!!!
She's such a brat. I may try that with the Tylan.


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

Another thought I had was pill pockets. I haven't tried it with Loki and Angel Eyes but it just may work. Pill pockets are tiny little cup shaped treats. You put the pill/substance in the middle and pinch the top shut. The beef type are very smelly and my other dog loves them.

http://www.petco.com/product/108266/Greenies-Pill-Pockets-Chicken-Flavor-Dog-Treats.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch

I'm also ordering tylan instead of Angel Eyes and thank you very much for the recommendation.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I saw those when I went to Petco. I was wondering the same thing. The problem with Pixie is that she's an inspector and won't just eat it without picking at it. I did buy the jar of Tylan powder and have managed to spinkle a bit in her chicken. I know she reluctantly will eat it when she's hungry enough. I should get a bag of the pill pockets and see.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Miley's FAVORITE thing is ham. So when I first started giving her Tylan powder (1/32 of a tsp), I sprinkled it over a little bit of ham salad, and kind of mixed it in. She gobbled it down. After I ran out of ham salad, I just used some type of soft leftover food that I could mix it into. Never had a problem with her eating the food/medicine mix.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

1/32 is more doable. Dumb question Renee-are you estimating the amount or do you actually have a spoon to measure 1/32. I looked and couldn't find anything smaller than 1/8th.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

When I give Tylan, I take a small piece of cheese, dip a corner of it in the powder, then offer it to the dog with the opposite corner so they taste the cheese first- they would always gobble it up!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Great suggestions everybody. I'm going to try it all and see what sticks.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

No...I used 1/8 tsp, and filled it 1/4 full. I know they make the 1/32 tsp, I just don't have one.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I've always had great success with peanut butter. I mix the tylan with peanut butter hold out my finger and when they open their mouth, I wipe it behind the front bottom teeth. Voila!


----------



## Chasza (Dec 10, 2008)

Beth,

If you don't mind, I would like to repeat myself. Tylan powder has a reputation of being n-a-s-t-y, nasty tastiing. For this reason, I do not sprinkle it on the food. I enclose it in a ball of food so that they will swallow the little ball of food and not chew on it and hopefully not taste the Tylan powder. 

You might can find the small mearsuring spoons at Bed and Bath or other kitchen type homestores, or can order it online. The measures are dash, pinch, smidgeon, and nip. I find them very useful as I regularly am supplementing with different things for their homecooked since they can't eat kibble.


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

Annabelle would not touch any food with Angel Eyes hidden in it until someone in the Hav group suggested liverworst. She will gobble it down now. Give it a try. Ruthann


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone for all the suggestions. Murphy has the most awful eye and muzzle staining. I am going to get the tylan powder and try to google the small spoons.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

The smidgeon, pinch, dash measuring spoons are available through Amazon, I found 8 different styles and some of them qualify for free shipping if you have a $25 purchase.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

I just ordered a set of the spoons and the ones that I ordered are stainless steel. They were $6.89 and there was free shipping on it!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

murphymoesmamma said:


> I just ordered a set of the spoons and the ones that I ordered are stainless steel. They were $6.89 and there was free shipping on it!


Holly, the above spoons you ordered from Amazon?

Fortunately, I have no problem getting Evye to take the Angel Eyes but it is so darn expensive. I would like to try the Tylan.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Hee Hee...Holly is our personal shopper now that she's off her feet after foot surgery!! Can't find it, let Holly know....she'll find it for ya!
Hope your foot is feeling better Holly!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes the spoons that I ordered were from Amazon and they are very nice from the pics with good reviews. 

Too funny Renee, yes I have way too much time on my hands due to this darn foot surgery. I do love on-line shopping and my Discover card has been my best friend lately. 

My foot is starting to get better though it looked like I was going to lose the one toe. Thank God after watching it for several days the doctor removed the necrotic tissue and there was good, healthy pink skin underneath. It has been a long, slow recovery but I think the worst is over!

:amen:


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

OK, came back from the store with the liverwurst. I read the package and it contains onions! I know that they cause anemia. It says the affect can accumulate if the dog is being fed the onion consistently. I'd have to give her the Tylan for a few weeks, right?
Any thoughts???


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I have discovered the answer!!
I get a piece of ricotta and flatten it, add the Tylan then roll it in a ball. I give 3. The middle is the yucky one. She knows it, but the ricotta instantly "dissolves" and she doesn't spit it out! I've been doing this for 3 days so far.


----------



## Karyn (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi, I've trid Tylan and Angel Eyes on my Hav, Bandit. Nothing works, any suggestions? What is the best food for him too? I feed him Purino one dry with a little Purino Pro can. HELP!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

I got the smidgeon, pinch, dash measuring spoons today that I ordered, and boy are they tiny. I would highly recommend them to any pet owner.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

murphymoesmamma said:


> I got the smidgeon, pinch, dash measuring spoons today that I ordered, and boy are they tiny. I would highly recommend them to any pet owner.


 I saw them at Bed Bath and Beyond today. I too was amazed with small size. I thought they would be larger


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

good buddy said:


> I've always had great success with peanut butter. I mix the tylan with peanut butter hold out my finger and when they open their mouth, I wipe it behind the front bottom teeth. Voila!


Me too. I mix it in with a dab of peanut butter, and then put it between two kibbles (like a little sandwich).


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Jane, where do you get your tylan from?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Jane, where do you get your tylan from?


oops I'm not Jane, :redface: but I found it on Amazon and this is cheaper than what I paid at the Farm Supply. Amazon.com: Tylan Soluble Powder 100 gram: Home & Garden


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks, Christy! I didn't read back far enough to see you had purchased it, too. I'll check out Amazon.

How much and how often do you give it?

:biggrin1:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Sheri, I got a bottle of Tylan long ago from Valley Vet Supply online. I split it three ways with Lincoln's brother and sister (who live closeby) and I still have tons left. I may never run out!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Jane said:


> Me too. I mix it in with a dab of peanut butter, and then put it between two kibbles (like a little sandwich).


Couldn't you just sprinkle it on the food?:redface:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Sally, it apparently doesn't taste good (I've never tried it myself,  ) so the only way to get it into the dogs is to camouflage it.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I guess that way you can be sure they eat it and not leave it at the bottom of the dish.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

mintchip said:


> Couldn't you just sprinkle it on the food?:redface:


It's very nasty bitter. I think most dogs would avoid it. I've accidentally gotton a taste even mixed with peanut butter. mmmmm...







peanut butter...


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Do you administer is the same way as Angel Eyes, daily for 3 months, then reduce to 4 times weekly for 6 months. I have noticed Angel Eyes worked wonderfully while she was on it daily, but as soon as I reduced it to 4 times a week, not so much.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

mintchip said:


> Couldn't you just sprinkle it on the food?:redface:


Actually, that is what Lincoln's brother gets - he gets his Tylan sprinkled on his food. And he eats it! But when I tried that with Lincoln, he decided he'd just rather not eat. Tylan is SO bitter.


----------

